# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Похмелье и способы поправки здоровья

## Irina

*Похмелье и способы поправки здоровья.
Ну что ребята, делимся опытом и народными средствами*

----------


## HARON

Ах, сколько, сколько раз, вставая ото сна,
Я обещал, что впредь не буду пить вина,
Но нынче, господи, я не даю зарока:
Могу ли я не пить, когда пришла весна?

----------


## SDS

*HARON*, 
Хайям - хороший похмелятор, но РАССОЛ - ближе к месту обитания

----------


## HARON

А пиво ещё ближе!

----------


## SDS

*HARON*, 
смотря кто продаёт

----------


## HARON

Смотря кто НАЛИВАЕТ!

----------


## Irina

> Смотря кто НАЛИВАЕТ


Вот это чистая правда))) Ну и ручки бывают у людей - поотрывать мало

----------


## Sanych

Как бы не гундели всякие умники теоретики, но лучшее похмелье это алкоголь.

----------


## Irina

*Способы борьбы с похмельем: Пейте томатный сок с маринованными овечьими глазами и ешьте суп из ядовитых рыб* 


*Как правильно пить, чтобы с утра ничего не болело*

1. Не смешивайте алкогольные напитки, особенно с разными градусами.

2. Не понижайте градус, то есть не пейте сначала водку, а потом шампанское или пиво.

3. Чтобы не опьянеть, съешьте что-нибудь до первого тоста. Желательно пищу, которая смажет слизистую желудка - салат с майонезом, бутерброд с маслом. А еще лучше примите активированный уголь (одна таблетка на 5 кг веса), тогда вы убережете себя от отравления алкоголем.

4. Водку желательно запивать негазированной водой или соком, чтобы избежать "алкогольного удара". Некоторые знатоки советуют запивать водку чаем с молоком, говорят, это не дает всасываться алкоголю в кровь.

5. Делайте паузы между приемом напитков и заполняйте их разговорами, танцами и едой.

6. Если выпить все же надо, а пьянеть не хочется, то приготовьте себе "антихмельной" коктейль: 50 г красного вина + 50 г растительного масла + щепотка перца. Не Бог весть как вкусно, но знающие люди говорят, что после такой смеси можно пить не хмелея.

7. Если кто-то из гостей все-таки захмелел, а вы хотите его отрезвить, предложите ему аустер. Это такой отрезвляющий напиток, действие которого обусловлено наличием в нем алкалоидов перца, а также других компонентов. Рюмку ополосните изнутри растительным маслом; потом влейте туда один сырой яичный желток; добавьте одну столовую ложку водки; "украсьте" сверху щепоткой красного и черного молотого перца.

*Если все же перебрали*

Если человек перебрал, значит, получил отравление, с которым нужно бороться. Но не обязательно препаратами из аптеки. Не менее эффективно действуют соки, молоко и кефир, мясные бульоны, морсы и компоты, рассолы. Иными словами, следует пить много жидкости, обогащенной витаминами и микроэлементами. Хорошо помогает активированный уголь (1 таблетка на 10 кг веса). Болит голова - анальгин или аспирин.

*Отечественные способы борьбы с похмельем:*
- Горячий бульон или суп, горячий душ, а потом поспать хотя бы полчаса;
- 2 таблетки аспирина запить двумя большими стаканами воды. Затем выпить чашку крепкого кофе, скушать ломтик лимона и тонкий поджаренный хлеб. Потом горячий душ душ или ванная.

- Некоторым помогает очищение желудка. Пути очищение не важны. Но если в желудке до сих пор ничего не переварилось, то лучший способ - "два пальца". Потом проглотите 8-10 таблеток активированного угля.

- Можно выпить немножко того, что осталось с бурной ночи. Но немного, допустим, бутылочку пива 0,33 (если выпить 0,5, то проснется желание продолжить праздник).

- Рассол от соленых огурцов или кислой капусты. Он задерживает жидкость, восстанавливает нехватку соли и электролитов, отвечающих за передачу импульса от мозга к мышцам.

- На Руси существовало блюдо "Похмелье": мелко нарезанную вареную баранину смешивали с натертыми солеными огурцами, заливали огуречным рассолом и щедро посыпали перцем. Помогает и вода замоченных ягод брусники, она снижает давление и снабжает обезвоженный организм жидкостью. Проверенный путь быстро прийти в чувство - выпить стакан холодной воды с десятью каплями нашатырного спирта.

*Иностранные способы борьбы с похмельем:*

- В Сингапуре для борьбы с похмельем готовится специальный суп из тщательно подобранных трав обязательно с добавлением женьшеня.

- В Китае и Греции перед застольем пьют сырые яйца и едят сливочное масло.

- В Пуэрто-Рико используют лимон, который втирают в подмышечную область.

- В Монголии после бурной ночи пьют томатный сок, в который бросают промаринованные овечьи глаза.

- На Гаити верят, что если в пробку от бутылки воткнуть 13 булавок с черной головкой, то такой алкогольный напиток не даст состояния похмелья

- В США рекомендуют утром чашечку пчелиного меда, чьи полезные вещества помогают выводить алкоголь из организма.

- В Финляндия самое лучшее средство от похмелья - сухая сауна.

- Поляки в состоянии "с большого бодуна" предпочитают пить стаканами кефир или газированный молочный напиток "Айран".

- В Южной Корее есть два ресторана, где антипохмельные блюда готовят из ядовитых рыб под названием фугу. В рыбный супчик добавляют много соли, виноградный уксус и красный перечный соус. Супчик "сончжигук" готовят из острого мясного бульона с проращенными соевыми бобами, перышками зеленого лука и сгустками свернувшейся бычьей крови.

- В Мехико есть специальный бар "Oxygen bar" для борьбы с похмельем. Всем, кто накануне выпил лишнего и теперь желает поправить здоровье, здесь предлагают порцию чистого кислорода и ароматерапию.

- В Англии пьют ойстер (от английского "устрица"): в стакан надо плеснуть чуть-чуть подсолнечного масла, влить один яичный желток, добавить две столовые ложки томатного сока и чайную ложку коньяку, посолить, поперчить и выпить одним глотком.

Заесть можно тостом.
Однако стопроцентных способов избавления от последствий чрезмерных возлияний, увы, не придумано. Точнее, этот способ всего один - не напиваться.

*Кстати*
После Великой Отечественной войны в КГБ СССР создали такую "волшебную" таблетку, которая прекращает выработку в организме фермента, превращаюшего алкоголь в ацетальдегид, ядовитое вещество, способное повредить ткани. RU-21 (так называется таблетка) дает человеку возможность напиваться, но защищает от похмелья и повреждения внутренних органов.

*Только факт*
Из организма выводится 0,1 г спирта в час на 1 кг веса. Посчитал - получил время, которое потребуется, чтобы полностью прийти в норму после застолья. Для женщин полученный результат необходимо увеличить на 20 процентов.

----------


## Irina

*Лечение похмелья народными средствами.* 

Каждый человек хотя бы раз в жизни напивался так, что на утро сам себя проклинал и корил за не сдержанность. Вот наиболее действенные рецепты и методы лечения похмелья, придуманные народом.

*Обильное питьё*

Особенно полезна в этом деле минеральная вода. Это связано с тем, что после употребления большого количества алкоголя, в организме отсутствует необходимое количество воды и минеральных солей.

*Активированный уголь*

После выпитого алкоголя рекомендуется принять 6-8 таблеток активированного угля, который адсорбирует вредные и токсичные вещества, снизив интоксикацию организма и ее болезненные последствия; кроме того, прием препарата улучшает работу печени и почек.

*Квашеная капуста или любой другой солёный продукт (огурчики, например)*

Точнее дело не в капусте, а в рассоле, в котором она находится.

*Горячий бульон и чай*

Это необходимо употреблять погодя, а не сразу как проснулись, иначе может выйти обратно. Горячие продукты взбадривают и наводят необходимый порядок в желудке.

*Хаш (армянский бульон)*

Этот продукт помогает восстановить силы после пьянки, так как содержит огромное количество жиров. Готовится он так: берём большой кусок коровьей ноги. Желательно с самым толстым мозговым мослом. Хорошо его промываем и бросаем в кастрюлю. Заливаем водой и варим. Солить не нужно. Варить нужно долго и упорно, как минимум шесть часов. После того как оно придет в готовность к употреблению, вынимаем мосол, мясо отделяем, режем, кость, а все оставшееся возвращаем в кастрюлю. Затем чистим много чеснока, толчём, мешаем с солью и складываем в отдельную мисочку.

*Бутылка пива и рюмочка водки*

Для некоторых это является наиболее действенным способом лечения похмелья. Главный минус этого - количество алконоидов в крови не уменьшается, то есть похмельный синдром затягивается. Но будет проходить в более мягкой форме.

*Холодец*

Он содержит большое количество жиров, которые связывают действие алкоголя. К тому же он утоляет голод, а сытость делает организм более устойчивым к алкоголю.

*Секс*

Некоторые говорят, что этот метод помогает, особенно в соединении с белковой пищей (кефир, молоко). Скорее всего, он не уменьшает действие алкоголя, а просто расслабляет человека, и отдаваясь любовным утехам, парень просто забывает о мучавшем его похмелье.

*Молоко*

Выпейте после пьянки до сна как можно больше коровьего молока. И на утро похмелье не потревожит вас. Единственный минус этого рецепта - будучи пьяным очень сложно дойти до холодильника.

*Еда и опорожнение*

Плотно поешьте и сходите в туалет. С этим вы выведите из организма большую часть алкоголя, который не попал в кровь.

*Сон*

Спите как можно больше. Хотя многим не удаётся поспать из-за сильной головной боли.

*Рвота*

Многие смеются, когда "собутыльник", выпив немного сам того не хотя, рвёт. А зря, ведь рвота от части является защитной реакцией организма на действие алкоголя. Никто не обращает внимания, что вырвавший человек трезвеет быстрее, так как он вовремя удалили из себя алкоголь, до того как он попал в кровь. Можно вызывать искусственную рвоту, хуже не станет.

*Кофе или крепкий чай*

Содержащийся в этих напитках кофеин тонизирует организм, приводит сердечные ритмы в нормальное русло. Если вы не пьёте кофе, то пейте чай, желательно оставшийся со вчерашнего дня, так как в нём кофеина больше, чем в кофе. Внимание: кофе нельзя пить при некоторых болезнях, связанных с давлением, важно не забывать об этом.

*Тонизирующие напитки, типа Coca-Cola, Pepsi-Cola*

Эти напитки, как и кофе, содержат кофеин, поэтому неплохо тонизируют. К тому же их пьют холодными, а, как известно, холод помогает протрезветь.

*Швепс*

Этот напиток нужно употр***ть вечером после окончания пьянки и наутро не будет головной боли. Всё дело в Хинине, который содержится в Швепсе.

*Контрастный душ*

Сначала включаем почти холодную воду, главное не перестараться, а то можно получить "обморожение". Потом теплую воду, важным является то, что принимаем душ, а не лежим в ванне. Лежание в ванне с тёплой водой в нетрезвом состоянии может привести к тому, что вы просто напросто заснёте, что в свою очередь может привести к неприятному исходу.

*"Стрелецкая метла"*

Берём 2 части кислой капусты, 1 часть свежей капусты,1 часть тёртой моркови, половину стакана огуречного рассола. Мешаем и употребляем. Эффект более менее предсказуемый: опорожнение и вы почувствуете себя намного легче.

*Ванна с солью
*
В ванну с тёплой водой высыпаем некоторое количество соли и ложимся на время. Опять же напоминаю о мерах предосторожности.

*Отдых*

Если во время похмелья начать заниматься интенсивной работой, то можно лишь усугубить своё состояние. Действительно нужно попытаться забыть о похмелье, но делать это нужно, расслабившись на диване, почитать, посмотреть телевизор, то есть заняться не физическим, а умственным трудом.

*Природа*

Природа - это релаксация (расслабление). Неплохо посидеть на берегу или побродить в лесу. Если решились искупаться в водоёме, то сначала подумайте, а стоит ли в вашем состоянии рисковать? Если вы себя чувствуете не так плохо, то вода, особенно в горной реке поможет победить похмелье. Водные процедуры в горной воде с окунанием головы значительно ослабят действие алкоголя.

*Глубокое дыхание*

Если вы чувствуете себя не очень, то выйдите на воздух и посидите 5 минут, дыша глубоко и не торопливо.

*Мятные жвачки и леденцы*

От неприятных ощущений в животе поможет избавиться, как ни странно, обычная мятная жвачка. Возьмите жвачку в рот, пожуйте и вдохните глубоко.

*Потереть уши*

Если необходимо привести себя или кого-то в чувство, потрите уши до покраснения и сознание вернётся. Это связано с тем, что к голове увеличится приток крови.

*Русская баня*

Медики говорят, что более мягко снимает похмелье сауна, а не баня. Сопровождать купание и парилку нужно "избиением" веником. Кровь течёт быстрее, соответственно состояние улучшается. Рецепт не подходит тем, кто страдает сердечными болезнями.

*Пчелиный мёд*

Примите 100 грамм пчелиного мёда и благодаря действию фруктозы и других веществ, остатки алкоголя будут нейтрализованы.

*Травяной отвар*

Возьмите 4 столовые ложки молодого шиповника, 1 столовая ложка зверобоя, 2 столовые ложки пустырника и 3 столовые ложки меда. Все залить кипятком и настоять.
*
Сырое яйцо*

Взбить 1 сырое яйцо, смешать с 1 столовой ложкой уксуса, добавить соль и перец. Выпить залпом.

*Коктейли с водкой*

Рюмку водки смешать с несколькими ложками сметаны, добавить ложку меда, кусочки льда, сбрызнуть лимоном и пить медленно.

*Банан*

Съев банан или несколько, вы восстановите необходимое организму содержание калия, который был выведен после и во время употребления алкоголя в результате частого мочеиспускания.

*Цитрусовые*

Берём 200 грамм натурального апельсинового сока, один лимон с кожурой и 100 грамм мёда. Всё это взбиваем на миксере около пяти минут, по желанию можно кинуть один белок.

*Желатин*

Замачиваете 25 г. желатина на 1 час в теплой кипячёной воде. Разводите 1 литр варенья или сиропа. Затем нагреваете на медленном огне желатин, и потихоньку вливаете в полученный сироп. Далее на вкус - в холодильник или сразу пить. Всё дело в том, что в этой смеси много витаминов и глицина, который расслабляет и успокаивает.

*Капуста с кефиром*

Смешайте небольшое количество свежей капусты с кефиром. Хорошо помешайте, надавливая на капусту. Можно есть. Эффект такой же как и от употребления квашеной капусты.

*Клизма
*
Этот способ лечения похмелья и для протрезвления наиболее действенный. Сделав клизму, вы выведите из организма все наиболее вредные части алкоголя, которые сохранились в органах пищеварения.

*Коктейль*

Берём чашку горячего кофе или чая, добавляем ломтик лимона, заливаем парой ложек коньяка. Рецепт готов, теперь осталось выпить его, пока горячий. К тому же эта смесь действует как снотворное, что совсем неплохо.

*Кровавый глаз*

Этот коктейль-антипохмелин готовится следующим образом: в стакан томатного сока помещается желток и ни в коем случае не перемешивается. Далее все это залпом выпить.

*Лимон со льдом
*
Набиваешь полную кружку льда, туда бросаешь кусочек лимона и заливаешь солёной минеральной водой. Потом медленно пьёшь. Действительно помогает.

*Хлопья с кефиром*

Берём хлопья (овсяные или другие), смешиваем их с кефиром, примерно 1 ст. ложка на 100 грамм кефира. Дать настояться.

*Касторовое масло с молоком*

Смешиваем 2 столовые ложки касторового масла в 1 стакане молока. Молоко должно быть горячим, а то масло не растворится. Остужаем и пьём.

----------


## Irina

*Краткая схема выхода из похмелья*

   1. В первые 2 часа похмелья выпить до 1,5 л жидкости (в любом виде, кроме синтетических газированных напитков). 
   2. Принять мочегонный отвар или соответствующие препараты. Мочегонным эффектом обладают, например, крепкий чай или кофе. 
   3. В течение всего дня прием жидкости выше нормы. 
   4. В первые час-два похмелья принять 3-5 г растворенной в воде пищевой соды. 
   5. Принимать щелочные минеральные воды (учитываются в общем объеме всей выпитой жидкости). 
   6. В первые 2-3 часа принять две-три таблетки аспаркама или панангина, предварительно растворив их в воде.  При отсутствии аспаркама и панангина принять огуречный рассол, квашеную капусту, морскую капусту или раствор поваренной соли (3-4 г на 100 мл воды). 
   7. Включить в пищевой рацион продукты, богатые калием, фосфором и магнием: морепродукты, рыбу, курагу. 
   8. Баня или другие гидропроцедуры.   
   9. Плотно позавтракать (нежирное мясо, картофель, овощи, кисломолочные продукты). 
  10. Принять поливитаминные препараты, аскорбиновую кислоту, настойку элеутерококка. В течение дня сахар желательно заменять медом. 
  11. Принять одну-две таблетки глицина, улучшающего состояние нервной системы. 
  12. Вздремнуть 1-2 часа. 
  13. В течение дня избегать утомительных физических упражнений и активных занятий спортом.

----------


## Sanych

аж 13 пунктов. Проще сто грамм дерябнуть да и всё

----------


## Irina

> Проще сто грамм дерябнуть да и всё


Или 200 и спать

----------


## Sanych

Не, 200 только только гулять потянет

----------


## vova230

Неправильный опохмел ведет к повторному пьянству

----------


## SDS

лучше не пить, а хорошее творчество - трезвым не бывает

----------


## Irina

*Ученые изобрели антипохмельный гамбургер*

Ученые из Лондонского университета разработали идеальный рецепт, спасающий от похмелья. Глава работы Далхия Кэмпбелл предположил, что жареные овощи с сыром и сардинами, положенные на ржаной хлеб, лучше всего подходят в таком качестве. Как передает портал «Раут», сэндвич способствует контролю за стабильным уровнем сахара в крови, что уменьшает тягу к пополнению запасов натрия.

Кроме того, наличие в данном сочетании продуктов определенного количества белков и углеводов повышает настроение и улучшает общее самочувствие, а также снимает усталость и раздражение. Овощи восполняют запасы таких полезных веществ как антиоксиданты и витамины, что повышает защитные функции и предотвращает преждевременное увядание. А рыба является источником омега-3 жирных кислот, которые купируют вредное действие метаболитов алкоголя.

Специалисты открыли еще несколько комбинаций пищевых изделий, которые помогают избежать головной боли, тошноты, рвоты и поноса после чрезмерного употребления крепких коктейлей. Помимо перечисленных продуктов, можно съесть бутерброд с тунцом, кунжутом и авокадо либо постную говядину с соусом чили, поджаренной свеклой и цельными листьями шпината. Кстати, применение подобных блюд укрепляет кости и зубы, а также повышает тонус и эластичность кожи.

Напомним, ранее ученые пришли к выводу, что употребление виски приводит к более сильному и болезненному похмелью, чем употребление водки. Как показали результаты исследования, потреблявшие виски люди больше жаловались на головную боль, тошноту, слабость по утрам, чем добровольцы из «водочной» группы. Однако при этом, как показали тесты, члены обеих групп справлялись с рабочими заданиями одинаково плохо. Также обе группы одинаково страдали от плохого сна. Разница между виски и водкой проявилась только на уровне самочувствия. По мнению ученых, это объясняется тем обстоятельством, что в виски содержится больше молекул-конгенеров, в состав которых входят атомы ацетона и ацеталдегида.

----------


## PatR!oT

у холодная колодежная вода )))))) проверено работает )))))

----------

